# SCARY freaking prank



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This would make me pee my pants


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I couldn't help but think about concealed carry.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, Muleskinner I was thinking the same thing. She's lucky she didn't get hurt...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:shock::eek2::fear::faint:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The looks on their faces was priceless

//dog////dog////dog//


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They must have filmed it at Starbucks, knowing nobody carries guns in there. ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Eh, pass the Proton Pack quuuuiiiicccckk!! ... :madgrin: 

cool prank!!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmmm. Lesson learned- don't spill coffee on a woman's laptop.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy stick it in my pooper! That's crazy!


----------

